# NEW! IBO LEGAL BH STABILIZERS w/ 2" slotted offset wts @ special A.T. Prices



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

New IBO legal BH stab with 2in.dia.slotted offset weights at special AT prices!


We have a new “Patent Pending” design for slotted end weights that can be offset to counterbalance your bow. These 2 inch diameter weights are legal for IBO and all other organizations that we know of at this time.
Simply loosen the button head screw on the end and slide the weight to the left, if you are a right-handed shooter. Vise versa for lefties
.
Available in flat matte finish only. Available in 4 oz.,6 oz., 8 oz., 10 oz., and 12 oz. disc weights, designed with a slot instead of a center hole.
Customize your own bowhunting stabilizer by combining one or more of the weights with a lightweight aluminum (1 inch diameter) in 6, 8 or 10 inch lengths and weigh only 1.8-2.6 oz. or carbon rods that have a weave pattern and are .85” diameter and weigh only 1.7-2.5 oz. and come in 6, 8, 10 or 11 inch lengths. The Jumbo Bow Jax weighs only 1 oz. and comes with all models.

Pricing is easy. First, choose your rod:

Aluminum 6 or 8” (includes bowjax) $20
Aluminum 10” (includes bowjax) $25
Carbon 6 or 8” (includes bowjax) $35
Carbon 10 or 12” (includes bowjax) $40

Then, choose your weight. Add the 2 prices together.
4 oz. $14
6 oz. $16
8 oz. $18
10 oz. $20
12 oz. $22

Example 1:
8 inch carbon with bowjax is $35. and the 8 oz. slotted weight is $18. Total $53
Add $6.00 priority mail anywhere in the US. Grand total, to your door, $59. Retail on this is $70 to $90.

Example 2:
10” aluminum with bowjax, $25 plus 12 ounce slotted weight ($22), plus $6.00 shipping, $53.00 to your door.

WE DO NOT TAKE ORDERS FROM THIS THREAD OR EMAIL OR PM ORDERS. PLEASE CALL 614-322-1038 11AM to 7PM EDT. 7 days a week to order.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey bud, you know they threw out the 2"tube deal last weekend. No rule changes now. Staying like it was. Not a bad idea though. I just didn't know if you knew that.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

jfuller17 said:


> Hey bud, you know they threw out the 2"tube deal last weekend. No rule changes now. Staying like it was. Not a bad idea though. I just didn't know if you knew that.


I knew that awhile ago...this IBO legal refers to the offset...and they are 2in. in dia. compared to 5 or 6in. and don't catch near as much wind as some of the others....and just in case they change the rules back (they have been known to do lots of odd stuff in the past) ...you never can tell!LOL!!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

coachbernie said:


> I knew that awhile ago...this IBO legal refers to the offset...and they are 2in. in dia. compared to 5 or 6in. and don't catch near as much wind as some of the others....and just in case they change the rules back (they have been known to do lots of odd stuff in the past) ...you never can tell!LOL!!


Yes buddy I am learning fast that the IBO changes their minds more then women do sometimes!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

jfuller17 said:


> Yes buddy I am learning fast that the IBO changes their minds more then women do sometimes!


LOL....Must be a woman in charge of the IBO


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Great talking to you today. Cant wait to try it out....


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

TTT great stab!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

